# apache24 - compat6x dependency



## m5f4k8 (Jul 19, 2017)

When I'm trying to upgrade apache24 via packages:

`pkg upgrade apache24`

I get compat6x as a new dependency:


```
New packages to be INSTALLED:
   compat6x-amd64: 6.4.604000.200810_3

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
   apache24: 2.4.26 -> 2.4.27
   apr: 1.5.2.1.5.4_2 -> 1.6.2.1.6.0

Number of packages to be installed: 1
Number of packages to be upgraded: 2
```

So it looks like new dependency is introduced: compat6x.

Meanwhile, when trying to upgrade the port via port sources with portmaster:

`portmaster apache24`

There's no new dependency:


```
===>>> apache24-2.4.26 >> (1)

===>>> The following actions will be taken if you choose to proceed:
   Upgrade apache24-2.4.26 to apache24-2.4.27
   Upgrade apr-1.5.2.1.5.4_2 to apr-1.6.2.1.6.0
```

So, to be concise, what's going on?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 19, 2017)

It's not www/apache24 that's pulling it in. There's no reason why Apache would need _binary_ compatibility with FreeBSD 6.x, which is what misc/compat6x provides.


----------



## m5f4k8 (Jul 19, 2017)

I also think so, hence my question here. But pkg upgrade doesn't pull any other new ports, just this one, so it looks like direct dependency. How to investigate it further?


----------



## m5f4k8 (Jul 19, 2017)

I've upgraded www/apache24 using pkg upgrade, installing also this forced dependency.

pkg info doesn't show any connections for compat6x, and I can delete it afterwards, alone:


```
~ # pkg info -r compat6x-amd64
compat6x-amd64-6.4.604000.200810_3:
~ # pkg info -d compat6x-amd64
compat6x-amd64-6.4.604000.200810_3:
~ #pkg delete compat6x-amd64
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 1 packages (of 0 packages in the universe):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
   compat6x-amd64-6.4.604000.200810_3

Number of packages to be removed: 1
```

So, why pkg upgrade for apache24 pulls it, when it clearly has no bindings?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 19, 2017)

It doesn't. If it did you wouldn't be able to remove it without also removing apache24. That alone means it's not a dependency of apache24. So it wasn't Apache that pulled it in. 

And you typically run `pkg upgrade` to update _everything_. Not just a single port/package.


----------



## m5f4k8 (Jul 19, 2017)

The same thing now happens with lang/php56:


```
~ # pkg upgrade php56
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
The following 2 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
   compat6x-amd64: 6.4.604000.200810_3

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
   php56: 5.6.30 -> 5.6.31

Number of packages to be installed: 1
Number of packages to be upgraded: 1
```

Some kind of compat6x infection...


----------



## SirDice (Jul 19, 2017)

It's not, that simply means it's something on your system that's causing it. There are simply _no_ ports that depend on misc/compat6x. It would be rather pointless too as compat6x is used to provide the libraries required to run a FreeBSD 6.x binary on 7 or higher. Packages are built for specific FreeBSD versions so a package built for FreeBSD 10.x or 11.x doesn't require FreeBSD 6.x libraries.


----------



## m5f4k8 (Jul 19, 2017)

SirDice said:


> It's not, that simply means it's something on your system that's causing it



Yes, something on my system. I can see that there are no ports that depend on compat6x, I can delete it after it's installed, without deleting anything else. So why pkg upgrade installs it at all? Clearly something is wrong. How can I investigate it further, prior to running pkg upgrade under debugger?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 19, 2017)

I would recommend running a full `pkg upgrade` and update everything. Things like this are usually caused by partial updates.


----------



## steinex (Jul 19, 2017)

You can check with `pkg query %ro compat6x` which package depends on it.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 20, 2017)

What binary repository are you using?  Check /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf?


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jul 20, 2017)

May be related https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=220755


----------



## m5f4k8 (Jul 20, 2017)

SirDice said:


> I would recommend running a full  pkg upgrade and update everything. Things like this are usually caused by partial updates.



Maybe yes, maybe no. I, as the programmer, would be much more willing to investigate the problem when it appears, at hand, and well isolated, instead of trying to make it go away, somehow.




steinex said:


> You can check with  pkg query %ro compat6x which package depends on it.



None, empty list.



ShelLuser said:


> What binary repository are you using? Check /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf?




```
FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/quarterly",
  mirror_type: "srv",
  signature_type: "fingerprints",
  fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg",
  enabled: yes
}
```



ondra_knezour said:


> May be related https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=220755



Exactly the same problem! So the bug within my system is not that alone.


----------

